# nitro zero minidisc and 4x4 inserts



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I have Nitro Machine bindings w/ the minidisc. My baseplates have two parallel rows for the screws (not just single screw holes) so the screws can be real close together or farther apart. So if it is a 4x4 my screws would just be more spread apart in the baseplate. What does your baseplate look like?


----------



## detox (Mar 26, 2013)

Does your binding have the same minidisc? Do you go with 4 or 2 screws?


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Mine may be different. I'm not at home to check. I thought for sure it would reach a 4x4. From what I've heard, that's why they don't use single screw holes anymore.


----------



## detox (Mar 26, 2013)

I dont know ... anyone with union bindings and minidisc?


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

detox said:


> I dont know ... anyone with union bindings and minidisc?


Union Contact Pros minidisk aren't comparable with the 4x4 pattern as well. Also, since you have a minidisk, I don't think any brand has a minidisk that is 4x4 compatable. The 4x4 holes are 4 centimeters apart and the minidisks themselves are only 2 or so centimeters bigger. I can measure my minidisk do give you the exact width, but I'm pretty sure it's close to your Nitros.


----------



## detox (Mar 26, 2013)

union minidisc isn't compatible with 4x4..pff look what i got into..and i had a hope that i could use unions minidisc.

So i'll have to change the board or the bindings..or if i go with 2 screws?


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Yes, I checked mine and they will not fit the 4x4 as previously thought.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

detox said:


> union minidisc isn't compatible with 4x4..pff look what i got into..and i had a hope that i could use unions minidisc.
> 
> So i'll have to change the board or the bindings..or if i go with 2 screws?


Thats a tough call. I personally wouldn't ride with 2 screws but I saw your other post and respect his opinion when he says you can. Having said that, if you are going to be riding a lot, I'd just cut your losses and sell or send one back. If I was in your shoes, I'd figure out how much of a loss I would incur with each item by sending it back or selling it and plan accordingly. Chances are, if I spent time researching the board, that would be the item I would keep and just look for a new set of bindings. Some places still have last years bindings on sale for a decent price. 

Your situation is exactly why I wish board manufacturers would unify there binding insert hole patterns (except for burtons channel, cuz thats their thing) and give the surface area of the board.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Hmm... what about a screw with some height and a washer?
I didn't tighten them down, but it seems to hold well.
The mini-disc and the base of the bindings are the same material, aluminium, I have a torque tool and if I discover the right torque, it will hold tight without damaging the mini-disc and the base.

For a temporarily solution, what do you guys think?











Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

MMSlasher said:


> Thats a tough call. I personally wouldn't ride with 2 screws but I saw your other post and respect his opinion when he says you can. Having said that, if you are going to be riding a lot, I'd just cut your losses and sell or send one back. If I was in your shoes, I'd figure out how much of a loss I would incur with each item by sending it back or selling it and plan accordingly. Chances are, if I spent time researching the board, that would be the item I would keep and just look for a new set of bindings. Some places still have last years bindings on sale for a decent price.
> 
> Your situation is exactly why I wish board manufacturers would unify there binding insert hole patterns (except for burtons channel, cuz thats their thing) and give the surface area of the board.


This guy knows his shit from two years ago. I still can't believe that companies can't come together and just all produce boards with a 2x4 pattern (except for Big B, they have their own thing).



virtu said:


> Hmm... what about a screw with some height and a washer?
> I didn't tighten them down, but it seems to hold well.
> The mini-disc and the base of the bindings are the same material, aluminium, I have a torque tool and if I discover the right torque, it will hold tight without damaging the mini-disc and the base.
> 
> ...


Do it, just make sure you don't reach the bottom and give the base a bump. It doesn't look like it will, but I'm sure that doing that will hold the bonding down.

edit: if you have a Dremel or something that can cut those pieces in half, you'd be good to go.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

MMSlasher said:


> This guy knows his shit from two years ago. I still can't believe that companies can't come together and just all produce boards with a 2x4 pattern (except for Big B, they have their own thing).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, you can use the hardware that is included in the binding. Just use the washer that is supposed to be used in the channel system. If needs more caution, just get an old bike tire tube and cut a small piece to use between the mini-disc and the washer.


----------



## Amir shahabi (Nov 26, 2018)

I solved this problem , you have to use this instrument and 0/5 cm from both side make this gap greater


----------



## Fraser Rathbone (Feb 1, 2019)

For anyone still looking for an answer to this like I was, I have another fix.

I had the same issue, I picked up a pair for nitro zeros with the mini disc not realising my board was 4x4.

For those who don't mind a bit of minor DIY it is easily fixable, I took a 6mm drill bit and just drilled the bolt canals out to the other ring (It would be easier with a router but I don't own one). If you do this it should perfectly fit a 4x4 board without the washers. If you are more skilled and own a router there is definitely enough material to extend the washer canals as well and fit a 4x4 board with the bolts and washers.

My bindings are solid on the board and I haven't had any problems after doing this.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## jetty28 (Jan 27, 2020)

Amir shahabi said:


> I solved this problem , you have to use this instrument and 0/5 cm from both side make this gap greater


Would you be able to resend the solution you have for fixing this. I just ran into the same issue with my board not even thinking about it.


----------



## potok (11 mo ago)

jetty28 said:


> Would you be able to resend the solution you have for fixing this. I just ran into the same issue with my board not even thinking about it.


I made new minidisks compatible for 4X4, 3D printing
all files were found here NITRO Mini Disc 4x4 Adapter by timbombadil


----------

